# Mircobrews



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Microbrews 
Name you favorites, and why? Name some sources ...unfortunatley I am only limited to a few , do you buy locally? or over the Web?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Went to a micro brewery in Baltimore called Brewer's Art and had several of their house beers. One in particular was Resurrection. A very memorable beer indeed.

The Brewer's Art


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I buy locally. Sometimes at Bevmo they have a lot of micro brews. 8th street ale and hefeweizen from Tempe are pretty good. I also enjoy the Nibus line out of Tuscon.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

We have a lot of great micro-breweries in the Pacific Northwest. A few buddies of mine even write a blog about it. Love Good Beer


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

My favorite is Sierra Nevada out of Chico, Ca. All the bottled beers are great but the stuff on tap at the brewerey that they don't bottle can be interesting


----------



## jiggahertz (May 20, 2009)

Bell's is one of my favorites from when I used to live in MI, can't get it out here unfortunately. Founder's, brooklyn, duvel and dogfish head are some of my favorites that are available in the northeast.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Abita Beer from my home state of louisiana. Their Amber is among my favorites

Source:

http://www.abita.com/


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

My fave around here is Schlafly, although they're getting a bit big to be called a microbrew. They're getting to be almost a regional thing around here. They make a great Hefe as well as a nice Kolsch and some great seasonal stuff from time to time (the No. 15 comes to mind). Others in town that are pretty good: Trailhead, they have a great blueberry beer, and their red ale is quite nice. Just tried Granite City Brewery, and really enjoyed their two-pull and their brother bennies bock. Morgan street is ok, nothing super special though. I guess being in St. Louis has it's perks in beer selection. AB is definitely NOT the only game in town.

I had a good beer on the road when I went up to minnesota for vacation a couple years ago. I think it was Lake Superior Beer, and I got it in and around Duluth. Great local beer.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

cigar9 said:


> Microbrews
> Name you favorites, and why? Name some sources ...unfortunatley I am only limited to a few , do you buy locally? or over the Web?


I drink stouts, mainly Imperial stouts. I'm happy with most any Microbrew stout but I drink these pretty often: Oskar Blues Ten Fidy, Stone Imp Russian Stout, Northcoast Old Rasputin, Rogue Chocolate Stout. I buy them all locally.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a Sierra Nevada nut. Love almost everything they do. Then again, I am a hop head. Their new Torpedo is loaded with hops. I think its one of the best brews to pair with a stogie.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

I love all styles of beer. There is a perfect beer for every mood and occasion. I was active on the Beer Advocate forums for a while and spent about 6 months reviewing beers... I think I reviewed over 210 beers in that time. 

North Coast Old Rasputin was the only beer I reviewed at a perfect 100%. Best beer I have ever tasted.

Right now my kegerator at home is full of Port Townsend Brewing 'Hop Diggity' IPA. It's a dry hopped IPA that has the full flavor of a double IPA without the heaviness that some of those stronger brews possess.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Tanners Jack is a great beer. Flag Porter is another good beer (made from yeast found in beer bottles in a shipwreck from 1825)...actually almost any porter is good.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

QWKDTSN said:


> I love all styles of beer. There is a perfect beer for every mood and occasion. I was active on the Beer Advocate forums for a while and spent about 6 months reviewing beers... I think I reviewed over 210 beers in that time.
> 
> North Coast Old Rasputin was the only beer I reviewed at a perfect 100%. Best beer I have ever tasted.
> 
> Right now my kegerator at home is full of Port Townsend Brewing 'Hop Diggity' IPA. It's a dry hopped IPA that has the full flavor of a double IPA without the heaviness that some of those stronger brews possess.


I love Rasputin, unbelievable flavor. Haven't tried the Port Townsend, don't even know if I can find it around here. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love some shiner. Brewed in Shiner texas


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I second the Great Northwest. I lived southside of Portland for two years. Great fun going to brewpubs and sampling their various offerings.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am on board with others here who are Hop fanatics. My goto beer is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. I also love Rogue Brewery, especially Dead Guy Ale. I love lots of other micros and Belgians but when it comes down to it (and payday), I am a hybrid of quality and quantity. I have been drinking Sierra Nevada with such exclusion for so long, they should consider implementing payroll deduction.
:beerchug:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I love most anything that Terrapin puts out. I get it all here locally in GA, the brewery is less than 2 hours from me.

They also release one-off bombers of beers they call their Side Project line, recently had one called Monk's Revenge (a Belgian IPA) that is probably my favorite beer ever - of course it was a one time thing!

They also do seasonal releases and right now they have Rye Squared imperial pale ale in the stores - it's mighty tasty.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Most of the dogfish stuff is great. try brewing your own beer. It's like comparing grandma's chicken soup to Cambell's.
'


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

I forgot about Old Rasputin. That is a fantastic beer. Here are my top five:

1. Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale (around holiday time)
2. Old Rasputin
3. Sierra Nevada Torpedo
4. Anchor Steam Christmas Ale
5. Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> Most of the dogfish stuff is great. try brewing your own beer. It's like comparing grandma's chicken soup to Cambell's.
> '


+1

There used to be a guy on here named Altbier. we brewed a couple batches...

homebrew is like having 24k gold and other beer is like having 10k...no comparison


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> I love Rasputin, unbelievable flavor. Haven't tried the Port Townsend, don't even know if I can find it around here. I'll keep my eyes open.


Port Townsend Brewing is a very small company. Their beer is available in grocery stores around this area, but you're not likely to find their beer distributed much further than a couple of hundred miles from this part of western Washington. I know you guys have some great beer available in your area that I will likely never get to try... :violin:


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dj1340 said:


> My favorite is Sierra Nevada out of Chico, Ca. All the bottled beers are great but the stuff on tap at the brewerey that they don't bottle can be interesting


*I live in Chico!!! You are right!!! The best stuff is on tap!!!*



Criminal said:


> I'm a Sierra Nevada nut. Love almost everything they do. Then again, I am a hop head. Their new Torpedo is loaded with hops. I think its one of the best brews to pair with a stogie.


*Torpedo and the Harvest Ales are my favorites with cigars!!!*


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love so many microbrews it's hard to narrow it down. I only have bought locally, when I see something interesting, I try it out.
So far I really like:
-Anything by Jacob Leinenkugels
-Big Sky Moose Drool
-Lots by Capital Brewery
-A few beers by Bell's
-New Belgium Brewery (especially fat tire)
-Sprecher
-Goose Island
-Summit

Not sure if these are considered microbrews, but I also really like:
-Beamish
-Wexford
-Murphy's

So many great beers out there!


----------



## Nwayne (Jun 8, 2009)

Criminal said:


> I forgot about Old Rasputin. That is a fantastic beer. Here are my top five:
> 
> 1. Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale (around holiday time)
> 2. Old Rasputin
> ...


I can not drink Old Rasputin at all, I think I nearly died last time I tried it.

But I do love me some shiner, that's my go-to beer

And STONE makes some really good beers, especially their IPA. I think they're from Escondido, CA. Down in the San Diego Area.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Stone Brewing is in Escondido and is one of the best breweries around IMO, I have visited their new brewery several times and it is really outstanding. Take the tour if you are in the area. Very informative and all the free samples you can handle!

Dinner at their restaurant is great, too.

Another favorite from the San Diego area is Alesmith Brewing. Very small company. They are tucked away in an industrial park just off Miramar Rd. I used to work nearby and always stop in to get a growler and chat when I am in the area.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Anyone know any good beers to try that are available in the NJ area?


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Now here's a forum I can related to.
As far as my Favs: Granted I'm not that Picky
My abs Fav: Fordham's CopperHead Ale (MD) but draft only, bottle tastes different
Other notables:
DogfishHead 90 min IPA
Victory Hop Wallop or Hop Devil, Actually I like most of their beers except the Golden Monkey
Rogue Dead Guy Ale is a tasty one

I really have a expansive taste for beers anything suits me from domestic lights to Belgs and Hefs to stouts. I'll try anyhting once.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

92hatchattack said:


> Anyone know any good beers to try that are available in the NJ area?


Alot of the times smaller micro brews stay regionally. But you can get West coast ones (ie Rogue) as well. Some that may be local to you would be ones From NY(theres a bunch), PA (Victory), DE (Dogfish) and MD(Forham's). Do a search of stores in your area. Browse the ailse and read the labels.

maybe we all can compile a list?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

QWKDTSN said:


> Port Townsend Brewing is a very small company. Their beer is available in grocery stores around this area, but you're not likely to find their beer distributed much further than a couple of hundred miles from this part of western Washington. I know you guys have some great beer available in your area that I will likely never get to try... :violin:


Wife and I are flying into Eugene this summer for a weeks vaca. Maybe I can find some if they have it in that area. I will definately visit the Rogue Brewery!!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> Anyone know any good beers to try that are available in the NJ area?


Good beers available just about everywhere!!!

look for these around there:
River Horse
Victory
Dogfish head
Stoudts
Kroeggs


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ cool, thanks!


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

QWKDTSN said:


> North Coast Old Rasputin was the only beer I reviewed at a perfect 100%. Best beer I have ever tasted.


I like the Old Rasputin, but Pranqster is my favorite. I really liked the Old Stock 2007 as well.


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

One of my favorites is Fat Tiire from New Belgium Brewing.


----------

